# Cycling Clubs in London



## Jack Laney (3 Mar 2021)

Hello everyone, 

I'm looking for a cycling club local to London where i can meet new people and start to cycle in bigger groups. 

Is there any ones in and around London that are open to new members. I'm definitly a beginner so a group that can suits newbies. 

Thanks
Jack


----------



## Sharky (3 Mar 2021)

You'll find a list of cycling clubs on one of these organizations: 

Clubs - British Cycling 
Cycling Time Trials: Find Clubs 
Find Your Local Cycling Group | Cycling UK 

Are you north/south/east or west london?


----------



## Sharky (4 Mar 2021)

https://www.letsride.co.uk/groups/harrow-cyclists
https://www.meetup.com/topics/cycling/gb/17/harrow/


----------



## Nick Saddlesore (5 Mar 2021)

General rides: Central London CTC Should be back from March 29th
Sunday Social Rides: Cyclechat Sunday London Ride , look for Sunday London Ride
Overnight Rides (and some not overnight rides): The Fridays Back soon...
I ride with the three above, so I'm biased.
If you're thinking about racing, depends where you are - e.g. Islington CC is good for beginners.


----------



## Jack Laney (7 Mar 2021)

Thanks Everyone! I'm West London based so some of these are great.


----------



## Brooks (8 Apr 2021)

You could also check out the London cycling campaign, they have a group in every borough and most boroughs organise social rides. I'm confident they'll be up and running again soon.


----------



## le_al_khemista (27 Sep 2021)

Inspired by this thread: Lone riding and being a lone rider myself I whish sometimes there was a more social element to some my outings, specially during cafe/pub stops. 

What's the best way to find a small group of like-minded people to ride with?

I'm thinking day rides out of London at a leisurely pace (but not walking speed leisurely, I'm still fairly young and in reasonable good shape). And not necessarily a CC but ideally a small group of half a dozen people.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Sep 2021)

le_al_khemista said:


> Inspired by this thread: Lone riding and being a lone rider myself I whish sometimes there was a more social element to some my outings, specially during cafe/pub stops.
> 
> What's the best way to find a small group of like-minded people to ride with?
> 
> I'm thinking day rides out of London at a leisurely pace (but not walking speed leisurely, I'm still fairly young and in reasonable good shape). And not necessarily a CC but ideally a small group of half a dozen people.


check out the london cycling campaign local groups.
(it was one of those I lead all my rides for)

there's also some fine sunday london rides which you can find on here under cyclechat social rides, though these days you have to register for them/sign up to the Fridays cabal. (though tales of initiation ceremonies involving personal use of experimental lubes are somewhat exaggerated)


----------

